# Live in Seperation: Emotional Detachment??



## [email protected] (May 3, 2011)

So I'm planning to leave my wife, I think that things are far beyond any type of recon as their just seems to be too much resistance. But in order to get there I need plan how, for all I know she may already be planning to leave.

I feel I need to detach my self from her possible many reactions or coming surprises. In some of what I've read I'd have to not expect not rely on her for my intimate needs. I need advise on where to start and how to keep it from becoming abusive. If I'm starving myself I'd be starving her as well. Wouldn't that come of as me being abusive or aluff.


----------

